# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  فكرة إلغاء التوجيهي!

## معاذ ملحم

فكرة إلغاء التوجيهي!




صالح خريسات-حدث مراراً، ومنذ منتصف القرن الماضي، أن حاولت وزارة التربية والتعليم تطوير سياساتها وأهدافها التربوية. بيد أن هذه المحاولات قد غلب عليها التقليد أحياناً أو الطابع الوثائقي المنعزل عن الممارسة العملية أحياناً أخرى. فكنا نلاحظ وجود دراسات ممتازة، لكن لا وجود للقرارات ذات الطابع العملي. ويدهش القارىء عند الإطلاع على أهداف الدراسات العلمية في الوزارة، لدقة الصياغة وشمول الأهداف، غير أن المشكلة ليست في وجود أهداف جيدة من عدمها، بل أن هناك عوامل أخرى لها القول الفصل في تطوير سياسات الوزارة وأهدافها. لقد حصل في الجملة تقدم نظري في معالجة مشكلات التربية والتعليم من الوجهة الفكرية، فلم نعد عالة على الخبراء الأجانب في دراسة قضايانا التربوية، بينما بقيت المشكلات الكبيرة قائمة ولا تجد من يتصدى لها.
ومن بين هذه المشكلات،امتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة التوجيهي، إذ يعمد المسؤولون في الوزارة إلى التفاخر بأنهم يقومون على خدمته ورعايته، فتارة يضفون عليه هالة من القداسة والعظمة، وتارة أخرى يضخمونه ليلقوا في قلوب الطلاب وذويهم الرعب، فيكون لهذا الامتحان هيبته وقيمته المعنوية، ويدهش المرء لتصريحات المسؤولين في الوزارة بأن التوجيهي أقوى امتحان في دول المنطقة، وهم يقصدون من حيث التشدد وليس من حيث التعليم، فالوزارة نفسها تعترف بتراجع التعليم في بلادنا وتدني مستواه لكنها تفاخر في التشدد في إجراءات هذا الامتحان العظيم، وفي تصوري أن الوزارة تغرق في الذنب حتى الرقبة، وترتكب خطايا وآثاماً من الوزن الثقيل بحق أجيال كثيرة من الشباب الذين ذهبوا وذهب مستقبلهم على مذابح هذا الصنم. بيد أن أحداً لم يسأل نفسه عن قيمة هذا الصنم الكبير الذي نسميه التوجيهي، وهذا التشدد في الحراسة ووضع الكاميرات واستقدام رجال الأمن ورجال الشغب ومن التجول.. لماذا لم تحل مشكلات تراجع التعليم في بلادنا؟! هذا يعني أن التوجيهي ليس هو المعيار في مقياس التطوير في سياسات التربية والتعليم، وأنه قد يكون هو السبب في تراجع التعليم برمته؟! إن شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة التوجيهي تقتصر على الإعداد للجامعة، ولا تهيئ لسوق العمل ، وزيادة على الهدر المتمثل في الرسوب والتسرب لصعوبة نظامه، فإن من المتوقع عدم وجود أماكن لحملة شهادة الدراسة الثانوية، ولا تحتاج البلاد إليهم حتى تضطر إلى إقامة فرصة التعليم لهم، فتستوعب الجامعات عدداً منهم بقدر ما تحتاج، فيكون مصير البقية هو الضياع لعدم إعدادهم للحياة العملية .
هنا يضطر المرء للنظر خلف الرأس، فالتصنيف يبدأ من المرحلة الثانوية فوق المتوسط في الوقت الحاضر، إذ أن الممارسات السابقة في التصنيف بعد المرحلة الإبتدائية، أخفقت كلها في العقد الأخير من القرن الماضي. إن الغالبية العظمى من طلاب المرحلة الثانوية هم في النوع العام الأكاديمي، وإذا نظرنا إلى التعليم التجاري والتعليم الزراعي على أنها أقرب إلى النوع العام، وهو الواضح، فإن ما يبقى للتعليم الفني، لايكاد يشكل نسبة ظاهرة، وتستطيع أصغر شركة أن تديره وتستثمره في الجانب الإيجابي. أما بخصوص التصنيف بين العلمي والأدبي، وهو السائد في غالبية مدارس التعليم الثانوي، فإن الإحصائيات تدل على تساوي النسبتين بين الصنفين تقريباً.
إن أولى محاولات علاج مشكلات التعليم الثانوي، كانت تتمثل في استحداث أنماط التعليم المهني والفني، وقد بذلت الحكومات السابقة جهوداً واضحة في هذا الصدد، إلا أن نصيبها من النجاح كان دون المتوقع. فمن ناحية لم يكن الإقبال على هذا التعليم متمشياً مع التوقعات، كما لم تكن كفايته الخارجية في سد احتياجات العمالة مثار إعجاب المسؤولين عنه أو المستقبلين لخريجيه. وعلى الرغم من المحاولات المتكررة لتوسيع قاعدة التعليم المهني والتقني على المستوى الثانوي، إلا أن الملاحظ على التطور الكمي لهذا النوع من التعليم جاء عكس ذلك.
إن ما تظهره الإحصائيات هو أن التعليم التقني والمهني على المستوى الثانوي لايتماشى مع الإحتياجات الظاهرة للمجتمع من ضرورة إيجاد طبقة فنية وسطى، ولانجزم بتفسير الظاهرة بأن الدولة رفعت مستوى التعليم التقني إلى ما بعد الثانوية، وأوكلت التعليم المهني إلى مراكز التدريب كما يمكن أن يقال، لأن المعاهد العليا ومراكز التدريب فوق أنها تجربة حديثة نسبياً، فإنها تعاني من قلة الإقبال واحتمالات الإحباط والتوقف.
إن سياسات التربية والتعليم أدت فيما أدت إليه، إلى انصراف الأهالي والطلاب عن الإقبال على التعليم المهني، لأن الناس أخذوا ينظرون إلى التعليم الفني على أنه دون المستوى، وهذا في الواقع ضد هدف إعداد العمالة المنتجة من المستوى المتوسط، وضد محاربة ثقافة العيب، وهي أيضاً ضد مشاريع تطوير التعليم .
يظهر مرة أخرى أن الطلب الاجتماعي على التعليم الثانوي العام، ومن بعده التعليم العالي، يكمن وراء عدم التجاح في تحقيق هدف توسيع قاعدة التعليم الثانوي والفني والمهني، وبدلاً من تلمس الأسباب الحقيقية ومجابهتها فإن بعض الحلول المقترحة هو المعاهد العليا فوق المرحلة الثانوية، أي الدراسة الجامعية، وهي الحل المقترح لنشر التعليم الفني والمهني. وهنا نصطدم بالصنم الكبير وهوالتوجيهي، فتظهر فكرة الغاء امتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة، بالطريقة التي تم فيها إلغاء المترك، كحل لهذه المعضلة، وتستطيع وزارة التربية والتعليم أن تناقش هذه الفكرة في ندوة واسعة، يشارك فيها كبار المفكرين، أوأنها تكلف بها مراكز الدراسات والبحوث في الوزارة، ثم تخصص ندوة لمناقشة الآراء المؤيدة والمعارضة.
ونذكر قيام الدكتور عبدالله النسور وزير التربية والتعليم الأسبق، إلغاء فكرة الطالب الفاشل، ومنحه فرصة أولى وثانية، وهون عليه الطريق ليعبر إلى الضفة الأخرى، ويستعيد ثقته بنفسه، وليت لدينا إحصائية تبين عدد الأطباء والمهندسين ورجال الأعمال وكبار الموظفين وأساتذة الجامعات، الذين اجتازوا امتحان الثانوية العامة بالطريقة التي صنعها، ولولا ذلك، لبقي التوجيهي كما هو في سالف الزمان حجر عثرة في طريق كل الأجيال، إذا قصر الطالب في علامة ترتب عليه إعادة قراءة كل المواد وعليه أن ينجح بها، فكان الناجح يقرأها مرة واحدة، بينما كان الر اسب يقرأها عدة مرات ويسمى فاشلاً ..!.
نحتاج لدراسة فكرة إلغاء امتحان شهادة الدراسة الثانوية العامة، وكسر هذا الصنم الذي ظلت الوزارة تفاخر بخدمته ورعايته، كما كانت قريش تفعل من قبل بأصنام مكة. أما وقد تم كسر الصنم الصغيرامتحان الصف السادس والصنم الآخر امتحان شهادة الدراسة الإعداديةالمترك فلماذا تبقى الفأس معلقة برأس الصنم الكبيرالتوجيهي؟ لماذا لا يتم إنجاز فكرة المدرسة الثانوية الشاملة التي يتم تصنيفها إلى دراسة الدين والعربية، والعلوم الإدارية والإجتماعية، والعلوم الطبيعية والعلوم التقنية، كهرباء، ميكانيك، رسم هندسي، حاسوب،..إلخ، بحيث يتكون المنهج من 100ساعة دراسية معتمدة على نظام المقررات، توزع 44ساعة متطلبات عامة، لغة عربية، ودين، وتربية وطنية،100ساعة للتخصص، 36 ساعة مواد إختيارية، انجليزي، رياضة، فن، حاسوب،..الخ.
إن فكرة المدرسة الشاملة القائمة على إلغاء الفصل بين التعليم الفني والأكاديمي وجعله كله في مؤسسة واحدة تتعدد فيها المسارات الأكاديمية والتقنية بدلاً من التقسيم التقليدي إلى علمي وأدبي وتقني. هذا التنظيم يتيح للطالب حرية الإختيار ومرونة التحول ويلغي النظرة الدونية للتعليم المهني ويساعد على توفير قدر من الثقة بالنفس ويقضي على ما يسمى بثقافة العيب.

منقووووول

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بعرفش يا كبير سمعت هيك اشي وكمان انهم بدهم يلغوا الشامل ممكن اه وممكن لا ممكن بس كلام عادي  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

الله يعطيك العافية يا سيدي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيك يا اخ تحيه 

و مشكور على المرور

----------


## غسان

_من كل عقلهم ... انا ضد الفكرة ..._

----------


## خالد صبري عزام

معلش يا اخ بس انا اكيييييييد ضد الفكره هاي صح عنا تعليم الثانوي فاشل بس مو بالطريقه الي انته سميتها الثانوي الشامل

لازم يكون تعليم الثانويه العامه متل مصر في اللغتين العربيه والانجليزيه
يعني التوجيهي في مصر متل الرياضيات والاحصاء والفيزياء والكمياء وغيرها من المواد العلمي جميعها في اللغه الانجليزيه
وبعضها عربي وفي المدارس الخاصه جميعها في اللغه الانجليزيه 
بحث ان الطالب بس يخلص من التوجيهي يكون عندو الامكانيه انو يدرس الجامعه بكل سهوله ما بتفرق معاه اللغه الانجليزيه

----------


## اليمامه

يعني بس قدمنا التوجيهي بدهم يلغوا  أنا مش موافق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شايف يا اليمامه 

بس انا احتمال اعيد التوجيهي ...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

له يا زلمه انا مع الفكرة وبايدها كمان . :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

ان شاء الله بلغوا التوجيهي وبريحو الطلاب من الرعب اللي بعيشو فيه بسنة التوجيهي

----------

